# What is your favorite Snapper Rig?



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

*What is your favorite Red Snapper Rig?*

First time poster here on the Bluewater board and I really like what I have read so far. Lots of good info here. Anyway, here goes my first post.

I know that there are many ways to rig for Snapper and the last few times that I have been out I have done more freeline fishing. The only problem with this method is that when the kings show up they will break you off more times than not.

The other method that I use is to set up a sow rig as some call them. I use an SPRO 330 lb swivel with a 2 to 4 oz egg sinker on top of it. (I put a clear glass bead on top of the knot to protect it)

I then run about 48 inches of 60 lb Seaguar florocarbon leader below it and tie on a single hook (Gamakatsu). I have really downsized my weights lately and have had good success. The bigger snapper that I'm catching are suspended about 25 to 45 feet down below the surface.

Finally, I created what I call the Lumberjack rig ;-) I tie a dropper loop (http://www.marinews.com/fishing/Knots%20&%20Rigging/fk_droploop.htm) and cut the top leg of the loop only leaving about six inches of line on the top leg. I take the bottom leg of the loop and tie on a single hook about 10 inches from the main line. Then I take the line that remained on the top leg and tie a 4 turn lock knot against the main line. Now that covers the loop but you still have 48 inches of line below the single leg dropper loop. I don't waste this line with a mere weight. I tie on either a Snapper Slapper or a Jig head/Berkley Power bait and use this as my weight.

Here is why I do this.

Instead of sending a useless piece of lead down to the bottom, I tie on a Snapper Slapper (3 to 6 oz) and use that as my weight and I tip it with a cigar minnow. My thought in doing this is that why should I be sending down (and reeling up) a useless piece of lead. You can also interchange the Snapper Slapper with a 3 to 6 oz jig head and put a Berkley Power grub on the jig head which is also deadly.

Anyway, these are just some of the techniques that I use. I would love to hear what some of you pros on this board do as well.

Lumberjack93


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

I go the Snapper Slapper route with a cigar minnow or Sardine. I tend to use biggeer slappers - 7oz-10oz. Since going to this means last summer, I haven't caught another undersized snapper in several trips. Have caught some nice sows though. I just straight tie them.

Earl


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

I have used the larger Snapper Slappers as well especially when the current is to much for the 3 to 6 oz size.I also like to chum up Snapper. You tend to only catch legal snapper which helps the fishery. Also, if you do catch an undersized snapper that has been chummed up and caught on the surface there is no need to deflate them. I bet that the survival ratio of snapper caught and released on or near the surface is close to 100%. No need to deflate them (poke a pin behind the pectoral fin) so they can swim back down to the bottom.

Thanks for the reply!

Lumberjack93


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Another alternative on the dropper loop deal is to use a diamond jig as the weight, and then tie a hook/soft plastic - no weight on the loop. Fish as an all artificial rig if the triggers are a problem, or bait up both. Diamond jig looks like a fish chasing the grub. If you are having twist problems, tie the dropper relatively short and don't cut the loop. 

This is a traditional cod rig from back east. Watch out for double headers.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

You know, double hookups can be a problem, but it's a problem that I don't mind having ;-)

On another note, I wish I could find a good website that showed precise venting proceedures for snapper, AJ's and other deepwater fish. I guess that I have become more conservation minded in my old age.

LJ93


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I think you are using twice as much leader material as you need under your slip weight. I think 18 in. to 2 feet is enough. You may be missing some feel with too much leader.

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

As far as snapper slapper or any other jig, etc. I still wonder why people hang bait on them. You might as well just bait a hook. You can catch snapper on a jig or what have you without sweeting up the lure. If you must hang something on the lure try a white pork rine about 7 in. long. It works great and will stay on all day long.

Charlie


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> I think you are using twice as much leader material as you need under your slip weight. I think 18 in. to 2 feet is enough. You may be missing some feel with too much leader.
> 
> Charlie


I have been using a top shot of Power Pro lately and it is very low stretch. Also, the flourocarbon leader is low stretch so feel has not been an issue.

My concern is that I would need more clear flourocarbon leader below the Power Pro. I guess that I'm still not convinced that Power Pro doesn't spook snapper and other line shy fish. I also paint my slip sinkers with a flat blue paint to help hide them. I figure that every little thing like that I do will give me an edge over a big line shy sow.

Thanks for the advice.

Lumberjack93


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

here you go, deflating your fish!
http://georgiamagazine.com/outdoors/fishing/deflate.htm
more info
http://www.lookd.com/fish/gasbladder.html


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Cat O' Lies said:


> here you go, deflating your fish!
> http://georgiamagazine.com/outdoors/fishing/deflate.htm
> more info
> http://www.lookd.com/fish/gasbladder.html


Thanks for the info. I try to limit the number of juvy snapper that I catch by trying to chum them to the surface and catch them at less than one atmosphere. However, when I do catch them deep and they become distended, I have always heard that you should lay the pectoral fin flat against the body and insert the sharpened hypo needle at the very end of the pectoral fin just under a scale. Anyway, thanks for the links.

Lumberjack93


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

*i haven't used one*

but I would think that the injector needle from a Turkey marinade would work perfectly as a deflation tool. Anybody ever try it?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I use powerpro with 50 yd mono on top. With the snapper you want, you wont miss the bite. I like to use a 6-8 oz egg weight above the swivel with 2' 100lb mono leader and 7-8/0 hook and either live bait or cut mullet or skipjack. When the snapps are there you will know it. If you miss the little nibbles, dont worry, they are smaller than you want or triggerfish that cant fit their mouth around the hook anyhow.


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

How do you chum snapper of the surface? I have chummed up several fish to the surface but never a snapper, I am curious how you do it!!!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

as your fishing, toss small amounts of bait in the water every few minutes. They will come up right under the boat and you will be sitting in a frenzy of snappers. I have only been really successful at it one time. We almost did it in mansfield two weeks ago but they held about 12 feet under us. Then we left cause we had been limited out for about an hour already and just messing around trying to catch bigger fish and cull the smaller ones.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Snapper on the Surface*



Buda Blue Water Boy said:


> How do you chum snapper of the surface? I have chummed up several fish to the surface but never a snapper, I am curious how you do it!!!


Check out these photos. These were caught on the Freedom and I copied them from their website. But, I have seen and caught snapper on the surface like this. A lot of the time they will hang 5 to 10 feet below the surface. This is the best way to catch snapper because if you do catch undersized fish then there is no need to vent them and the survival rate is near 100%. I wish they made commercial snapper fisherman use the same technique. If they did I bet the snapper fishery would explode on the Gulf Coast. JMO

Lumberjack93


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

*That's a good idea*



Leo said:


> but I would think that the injector needle from a Turkey marinade would work perfectly as a deflation tool. Anybody ever try it?


I haven't tried it but an injector needle sounds like a great idea. I will try it in a couple of weeks the next time I go out. I'll let you know how it works.

LJ93


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Buda Blue Water Boy said:


> How do you chum snapper of the surface? I have chummed up several fish to the surface but never a snapper, I am curious how you do it!!!


I forgot. There is a product called the chum churn that is suposed to be really effective for chuming snapper up to the surface. You fill it with whole fish and then pump it up and down in the water. Then you hang in off of your boat in a rod holder. The sound is also suposed to attract snapper. They seem a little pricy although.

LJ93


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Argo said:


> as your fishing, toss small amounts of bait in the water every few minutes. They will come up right under the boat and you will be sitting in a frenzy of snappers. I have only been really successful at it one time. We almost did it in mansfield two weeks ago but they held about 12 feet under us. Then we left cause we had been limited out for about an hour already and just messing around trying to catch bigger fish and cull the smaller ones.


Chumming them up is fun. It's almost like bassfishing, only you do it in the Gulf of Mexico ;-)

Later

Lumberjack93


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

*Venting Tool*

The piont of the tool needs to be solid so the skin and meat will not stay lodged inside a hallow tool like a injector needle. It will be full of germs and gunk the next week you use it that will infect the fish or make sure to clean it with bleach.....I know us fishermen have some bleach somewhere... just my .02 worth
joker


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

JOKERSWILD said:


> The piont of the tool needs to be solid so the skin and meat will not stay lodged inside a hallow tool like a injector needle. It will be full of germs and gunk the next week you use it that will infect the fish or make sure to clean it with bleach.....I know us fishermen have some bleach somewhere... just my .02 worth
> joker


Thats a good point. I guess that an ice pick would be the best tool for the job because it would be easy to clean.

Lumberjack93


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

We catch shad at a lake close to my house.A six gallon bucket full. Next we grind the bait in an old sausage grinder or food processor. We put the grindings in a large plastic wash tub that you can buy a wallmart. We then add medhaden oil and oatmeal or oats.Mix it up good. Nasty work but worth it.We then put it in old ice cream contaners and freeze it.Anchor or tie to somthing and deploy the container. Punch some holes in it and put it in a chum bag. (Camping wash bag at Academy) If you want to bring snaps to the top put the bag on a dowrigger and send it down. Raise it up slow and they will follow.They will be hungry and I mean real hungry.Cherry pick the ones you want. We quite often just hang this over the side and fish top and bottom. Sometimes it takes a couple of containers but the snaps and kings always come to this stuff.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Family Style said:


> We catch shad at a lake close to my house.A six gallon bucket full. Next we grind the bait in an old sausage grinder or food processor. We put the grindings in a large plastic wash tub that you can buy a wallmart. We then add medhaden oil and oatmeal or oats.Mix it up good. Nasty work but worth it.We then put it in old ice cream contaners and freeze it.Anchor or tie to somthing and deploy the container. Punch some holes in it and put it in a chum bag. (Camping wash bag at Academy) If you want to bring snaps to the top put the bag on a dowrigger and send it down. Raise it up slow and they will follow.They will be hungry and I mean real hungry.Cherry pick the ones you want. We quite often just hang this over the side and fish top and bottom. Sometimes it takes a couple of containers but the snaps and kings always come to this stuff.


I have a pond on our property that is full of perch and shad. I wonder if snapper would hit a shad or a perch? That would really cut down on the expense of bait ;-)

Lumberjack93


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I'm new to offshore and hungry to learn. I also have a pond on my place thats loaded with "mudcat". I have latley been catching and freezing for using as chum mixed with pogie oil. On first trip out I got to try and can say it WILL work, we ended up using some for cut bait and caught several snapper and sharks, also got a 40" king on a whole 8" cat on flatline. Second trip I carried some live cats and couldnt get down as triggers were THICK and eat them up. We did get a few snaps on chunks and 1 5ft shark on a live 7"-8" cat along with a few smaller ones. Dont know how long they will live in saltwater but it dont have to be long. These keep my pond muddy and if kept alive in my pond they remain brown but if I put them in my dads live basket in his pond which is clear they will turn black in a day. Will try some black ones next trip. This is a good way to get cheap bait and a good way for me to clean up my pond.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> I'm new to offshore and hungry to learn. I also have a pond on my place thats loaded with "mudcat". I have latley been catching and freezing for using as chum mixed with pogie oil. On first trip out I got to try and can say it WILL work, we ended up using some for cut bait and caught several snapper and sharks, also got a 40" king on a whole 8" cat on flatline. Second trip I carried some live cats and couldnt get down as triggers were THICK and eat them up. We did get a few snaps on chunks and 1 5ft shark on a live 7"-8" cat along with a few smaller ones. Dont know how long they will live in saltwater but it dont have to be long. These keep my pond muddy and if kept alive in my pond they remain brown but if I put them in my dads live basket in his pond which is clear they will turn black in a day. Will try some black ones next trip. This is a good way to get cheap bait and a good way for me to clean up my pond.


I'm going out next week and I'm going to try some shad. I catch them in our pond with a cast net. Some of them are 8 inches long or better and they really shine. I bet they would be good snapper bait. Anyway, I'm going to try them and I'll let you know how the snapper like them.

Lumberjack93


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Lumberjack93

I think you are getting a little carried away painting weights and concerned about your leader material. Ive been fishing offshore for 40 years and let me assure you a snapper doesent care. They are not spookey about line etc.

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Lumberjack93

Also your deflating the bladder rule is close enough just dont stick straight in, angle towards gills

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Regarding Snapper on the surface

If your spot doesent hold enough snapper they will not come up. If it does they will normally follow the fish you catch to the top trying to get the bait from them. Normally dont have to chum. 

Charlie


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Lumberjack93
> 
> I think you are getting a little carried away painting weights and concerned about your leader material. Ive been fishing offshore for 40 years and let me assure you a snapper doesent care. *They are not spookey about line etc.*
> 
> Charlie


I don't have near the offshore fishing experience that you do but I have read and heard from a lot of people that bigger Red Snapper (20 + pounds) do become line shy. Is this true or false in your opinion? I know that you can catch 5 & 6 lb snapper on just about anything but I'm talking about the really big sow snapper.

I also like to try and have an edge when I go offshore fishing as compared to the next guy. I don't know how much difference doing these little things make, but, I generally catch bigger snapper.

Anyway, have a good one and catch one for me 

Lumberjack93


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

The 19#er I caught a few years ago hit a whole pogie freelined with a 1oz egg weight and 24" of #6 piano wire maybe 50' behind boat. We did use the chum churn to bring the fish up


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

*I hope the weather gets better*



newman said:


> The 19#er I caught a few years ago hit a whole pogie freelined with a 1oz egg weight and 24" of #6 piano wire maybe 50' behind boat. We did use the chum churn to bring the fish up


I am going to go out Monday if the Weather is decent. I plan on using some live piggy perch on a sow finder rig. I will give you guys a report of our catch and hopefully I will have some photos.

Lumberjack93


----------



## jd10g (Jun 6, 2004)

A buddy sent me these set ups and they are the best!

I have though the years perfected my rig to prevent bait from wrapping around the leaders, crimps failing and weights beating up my rods while on the run.

I start off by crimping a 150lb barrel swivel to one end then I slide on 2 crimps, 2 glass beads and either a 6 or 8 oz weight (I don't crimp them in place until after I have a hook on the rig). Then I crimp a 6/0 or 7/0 hook in place. Now I hold the swivel about 6" above the hook and crimp the weight in place. DONE! That simple!

I make my leaders fairly long for two reasons; one to keep the hook below the main line and the other so I can keep my weight off the glass section of my rods where it can bruise the glass and cause a weak spot. I premake my rigs and they are read to use.

First: How do you keep the bait from wrapping around the leader?

A lot of times when you are fishing a whole fish it will spin during the drop and wrap it's self around the leader or worse around your main line. So I crimp my weight below the middle of the rig. When you are dropping the rig down the combination of the weight, two glass beads and the crimps causes a stiff section in the leader which holds it out away from the main line. If by chance spinning bait does wrap around the leader the 150lb mono leader is also stiff enough when you finish your drop it will un-wrap its self so your bait will drift un-impeded.

Second: Why do my crimps cut the line?

It took a while for me to solve this problem, but I finally found a combination of crimps, mono size and crimping pliers that I have not had a crimp cut the line in several years. I looked at the pliers last night and they don't have any name on them so I can't help you there, but I have seen them in a number of fishing catalogs, they are stainless steel with gray handles that have red plastic hand grips on them. My mono is 150lb Ande and I use 150lb aluminum sleeves. They squeeze the crimp not pinch it like most of the cheaper crimpers most people use.

Third: My weight is loose and hitting the rod while we are running, what I can I do to stop that?

I hook my hook in the foot of the bottom eye (not in the eye itself) and loop the leader around the foot of the reel. I have set my weight and made the leader length long enough that my weight is now sitting beside my reel or just above it, so that when you running from fishing hole to fishing hole the weight is in contact with the foam handle not the glass part of the rod. I also have some strips of Velcro that I wrap around the leader just above the weight to insure I don't have anything coming loose and wrapping it's self around all my rods in the rocket launchers.

Here is a photo of the rig hanging on the wall. I did it this way so you can see how the weight, glass beads and crimps make a stiff section on the leader. You can also see that I make the tag or main line end about 6" longer than the terminal or hook end of the leader:


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

*sows dont care*



CHARLIE said:


> Lumberjack93
> 
> I think you are getting a little carried away painting weights and concerned about your leader material. Ive been fishing offshore for 40 years and let me assure you a snapper doesent care. They are not spookey about line etc.
> 
> Charlie


 this sounds like Charles Everts, If we all had your #s we would catch em on ding dongs.......see ya buddy


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

*line shy 20 snaps*



Lumberjack93 said:


> I don't have near the offshore fishing experience that you do but I have read and heard from a lot of people that bigger Red Snapper (20 + pounds) do become line shy. Is this true or false in your opinion? I know that you can catch 5 & 6 lb snapper on just about anything but I'm talking about the really big sow snapper.
> 
> I also like to try and have an edge when I go offshore fishing as compared to the next guy. I don't know how much difference doing these little things make, but, I generally catch bigger snapper.
> 
> ...


Lumberjack

Big snaps and little snaps they dont care about line, color, etc. when they get ready to eat they will.

Charlie


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Lumberjack
> 
> Big snaps and little snaps they dont care about line, color, etc. when they get ready to eat they will.
> 
> Charlie


PS Ive caught em over 30#


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

Had a trip a month ago that we boxed 20 sows over 20lbs most of em bit wire kingfish lines on top the rest were 10-20lbs and bit 200 pound mono with dead pogeys and live barjacks. If its a decent spot and there hungry they will eat anything...Calm Seas Capt. Scott


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

Its past your bedtime isnt it ??


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> PS Ive caught em over 30#


 and if you and C.M. plan on putting one over 30# in the S.T.A.R. you better get after it its June 24 and there getting smaller.........Night_Night


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Loco Pato said:


> and if you and C.M. plan on putting one over 30# in the S.T.A.R. you better get after it its June 24 and there getting smaller.........Night_Night


Never too late to stay up or catch snaps. Watch out crazy duck.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Loco Pato said:


> Its past your bedtime isnt it ??


Ur bride is gonna kick ur butt if you wake ur little girls up this late.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

jd10g said:


> A buddy sent me these set ups and they are the best!
> 
> I have though the years perfected my rig to prevent bait from wrapping around the leaders, crimps failing and weights beating up my rods while on the run.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. That looks like a killer snapper rig!

I hope I will be able to make my Monday trip. This weather is the pitts.

Lumberjack93


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> PS Ive caught em over 30#


Charlie, my goal is to catch one over thirty. Don't know if I ever will but that is the plan. Sounds to me like I just need to upgrade my spots ;-)

Have a good one and catch one for me.

Lumberjack93


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

*30 pound sow*

three things you gotta know to catch a snapper over 30 pounds is location, location,location or spend a lot of time looking at hard bottom. Real science in looking for good hardspots. Charlie doesent charter but does win the star a lot. A good guy to charter to learn to hard spot fish is Johnny Walker or Ricky McGaffe, or (Rik Jacobson who will go on your boat with you).My best to date is 28.5 after 20 years in the charter business a 30 plus pounder is a real accomplishment.If you want there phone numbers I can be contacted at [email protected] . Calm seas........Capt.Scott www.circleh.org


----------



## RV (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: real accomplishment x2*

We caught these in September 2002. There was nothing secret about the
location ... up current from a wreck. The bait was live croaker and blue runner. Both of these critters make noise so maybe there is something to that.

My thinking about these fish is that God just decided to let us have 'em that day. We had over 100lbs of snap with 5 fish. The 3 largest were 32, 30 and 28lbs. No leader shyness here. The black leader is 135lb plastic coated cable. Note the double crimps and the little 5/0 circle. I use more sophisticated rigging now days, including 80lb flouro but I have'nt seen a snap this big since '02 and may never see one again.

I used to go out on the Texsun II in the 70's when that boat was new and there were no limits ( or maybe it was 15 fish then ? ). Even then I don't recall seeing any fish this big .. maybe a 25lb'er would win the pot on a good day.

Sea Ya


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Those are some great snapper!!!!!*

Well, I went snapper fishing with my two sons this week and we limited out each day. I was so proud for my 10 year old son. He landed a 14 lb Red Snapper on our trip and he hasn't stopped talking about it. My 7 year old son also landed a nice 8 or 9 lb Red Snapper. Needless to say, I was a proud dad this last week.

I'll post some pictures of the trip when I get them uploaded to the web.

BTW, we went out on the new Capt. John and man, is that boat fast. Capt. Tony Langston is one heck of a nice guy (gave my sons good tips about snapper fishing) and he finds the fish!!!

Overall, it was an excellent trip. I'll get the pictures of snapper and the new boat up as soon as I can.

Lumberjack93


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Here are the photos of our trip on the new Capt. John. My son caught the biggest snapper on the boat on Monday. Needless to say, I was quite proud.










Here is a picture of both of my boys back at the dock. We had our limits on both trips.










Here is a picture of the overall catch from Wednesday's trip. I'll start a new thread and post the rest of the pictures that I have.










Lumberjack93


----------



## Tom Hilton (May 24, 2004)

*Snapper Release*

Howdy,
We like to keep a designated pole handy for releasing snapper. Take about 8" of some heavy wire (such as from a coat hanger), attach thru the eye of a 16 oz. weight, and bend it back 2" from the tag end. Tie your line to the wire at the point where the wire is bent. When you have a snapper that you want to release, stick the 2" end of the wire thru the top lip from the top side. Send him down to the bottom and jerk up, releasing the fish from the wire in a pressurized environment. I feel anytime you invade the body cavity with pointed objects, it can't be that beneficial for the fish, plus this also helps prevent feeding the snapper to the porpoises once released.
All the best,
Tom


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Tom Hilton said:


> Howdy,
> We like to keep a designated pole handy for releasing snapper. Take about 8" of some heavy wire (such as from a coat hanger), attach thru the eye of a 16 oz. weight, and bend it back 2" from the tag end. Tie your line to the wire at the point where the wire is bent. When you have a snapper that you want to release, stick the 2" end of the wire thru the top lip from the top side. Send him down to the bottom and jerk up, releasing the fish from the wire in a pressurized environment. I feel anytime you invade the body cavity with pointed objects, it can't be that beneficial for the fish, plus this also helps prevent feeding the snapper to the porpoises once released.
> All the best,
> Tom


Thanks for the tip Tom. I'll try this in the future. One thing that always bothers me about releasing snapper is that you never know if they make it or not. No matter what technique that you use, (deflate swim bladder, your technique, etc.) you just never know.

Anyway, thanks for the tip.

Lumberjack93


----------



## JimN (May 26, 2004)

*Released Snapper Study*

Last January, I caught a tagged snapper. Texas Tech is running a study on snapper release. The snapper that I caught was undersized and had been caught and tagged the day before. Obviously, no harm done on that tag and release.

Looking forward to seeing the results of the study.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

JimN said:


> Last January, I caught a tagged snapper. Texas Tech is running a study on snapper release. The snapper that I caught was undersized and had been caught and tagged the day before. Obviously, no harm done on that tag and release.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the results of the study.


When you do please post a summary of the data here. I am very interested in what they find.

Mike


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Tom Hilton said:


> Howdy,
> We like to keep a designated pole handy for releasing snapper. Take about 8" of some heavy wire (such as from a coat hanger), attach thru the eye of a 16 oz. weight, and bend it back 2" from the tag end. Tie your line to the wire at the point where the wire is bent. When you have a snapper that you want to release, stick the 2" end of the wire thru the top lip from the top side. Send him down to the bottom and jerk up, releasing the fish from the wire in a pressurized environment. I feel anytime you invade the body cavity with pointed objects, it can't be that beneficial for the fish, plus this also helps prevent feeding the snapper to the porpoises once released.
> All the best,
> Tom


Quick question? Have you ever used the chum churn? www.chumchurn.com

If so, what was your take on the device? I'm thinking about buying one and would like any comments about these units.

Thanks

Lumberjack93


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

I've used the injector needle on bullreds with good results. A wire coat hanger also works well and you can just offer it to the fishing gods at the end of the trip.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Catn' Around said:


> I've used the injector needle on bullreds with good results. A wire coat hanger also works well and you can just offer it to the fishing gods at the end of the trip.


I think that I'm confused now ;-) There are about a million ways to deflate a snapper.

Anyway, I'll try them all and see which one works the best.

Thanks

Lumberjack93


----------



## Tex_ (May 23, 2004)

In refrence to the sow snapper, line shy question. I caught a legetimate 20 lb snapper last Sunday and can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that you ain't gonna land a fish like that on light tackle or light rigging.

I had sent down one of my grouper rigs that are made up with 400 lb red mono and 14/0 circle hooks. Had over half of a cuda' bit bar jack on there for bait and sent it down on 130 lb spectra with a 250 lb wind on leader between.

Needless to say, that ain't light tackle. I can tell you that I sure didn't expect to see that huge pink "barrel" pop up when I was fighting it. Folks, that snapper took 22 pounds of drag back down to the bottom after I had it up 30' off the bottom. I pushed the drag up to 26 pounds or so and she was still taking line for 10' at a time in her energy bursts. Needless to say, I was pulling hard. IMO, any tackle less that 50 pound wouldn't have done it and 50 probably wouldn't have gotten it done. 

Oh and by the way, I also caught a 5' black tip and a 45 lb. warsaw grouper. That snapper put them both to shame in the fight catagory.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

*I use 80 lb mono*



Tex_ said:


> In refrence to the sow snapper, line shy question. I caught a legetimate 20 lb snapper last Sunday and can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that you ain't gonna land a fish like that on light tackle or light rigging.
> 
> I had sent down one of my grouper rigs that are made up with 400 lb red mono and 14/0 circle hooks. Had over half of a cuda' bit bar jack on there for bait and sent it down on 130 lb spectra with a 250 lb wind on leader between.
> 
> ...


I have respooled my big reel with 80lb mono and I think thats enough for big snapper. I will see as I am going back out again on Sunday ;-)

Hope the weather holds.

Lumberjack93


----------



## Tex_ (May 23, 2004)

*Sure, 80 will get it done.*

Here's a pic of that snapper. Keep in mind, I'm a 300 pounder and none too narrow. This is a big fish.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Nice fish*

Thats a nice snapper!!!! I'll bet he did put up quite a fight. I'm going back out on the Capt. John this Sunday and hopefully I can put one like that in the boat.

Again, nice fish!

Lumberjack93


----------



## Third Bar Slim (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on the snapper, Tex. Very nice.

I have to say that although this may have been an extraordinarily strong fish, people land big snapper on lighter gear all the time. I can say without a shadow of a doubt that I have witnessed 6 snapper over 20 lbs (up to 31.5 lbs) landed in one day on 7 ft. Falcon HA rods with Ambassadeur 7000's spooled with 30 lb. Ande with 80 lb. leaders. That's not to mention the other 9 that weighed from 12-18 lbs. Freak day but it happens.

Now, don't get me wrong. If you want to play it safe and go heavy then by all means do so, especially if near a rig. Otherwise I think 50 lb. gear is overkill and an unneccessary workout for snapper. Just my opinion.

Congrats again on the fish.

Mark


----------



## Tex_ (May 23, 2004)

*Lots of variables.*

I have no doubt that had this fish been suspended, it could have been taken on 30 lb. line. This particular fish wanted back to it's structure and was way too determined to get back there for 50 lb. line and 16 lb. of drag to have stopped her.

I normally fish for snapper with 30 lb tackle but don't normally catch snapper this large. I should also point out that I wasn't snapper fishing at the time. Hece the extremely heavy gear.

Just curious though, what do yo use for 50 lb. tackle? Mine is a pleasure to fish with and I can hold it all day no problem.

I use a an International 16S that's had the drags beefed up a little and it's plenty light matched to a good 50 lb. rod.

I use it for a Jig stick most of the time fishing close in and is my tuna chunk rig way out.


----------



## Third Bar Slim (May 21, 2004)

Good morning.

I hear ya. I assumed you were talking about a structure bound fish, but your second sentence would lead one to believe that no snapper over 20 pounds could be taken on lighter gear.

At any rate, I formerly used a big old Penn 6/0 for 50 lb. gear on the rare occasion I would pull it out. Current set up is a brand spanking new, shiny metallic gold Avet EXW 4/0 - much lighter and I could certainly use it for snapper, but really enjoyed using the Torium 20 last weekend with a snapper slapper. Or I can always go back to the Shimano Charter Special lever drag that has served me well for the past several years.

Annnyyyways, have a great day and don't let the Al Walker deal keep you guys from posting. I have no opinion on that one way or the other, but I for one enjoy reading about your latest drag modifications, etc. on Allcoast. You guys are bona fide tackle ho's.

Mark


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Tex_ said:


> I have no doubt that had this fish been suspended, it could have been taken on 30 lb. line. This particular fish wanted back to it's structure and was way too determined to get back there for 50 lb. line and 16 lb. of drag to have stopped her.
> 
> I normally fish for snapper with 30 lb tackle but don't normally catch snapper this large. I should also point out that I wasn't snapper fishing at the time. Hece the extremely heavy gear.
> 
> ...


Say Tex, where do you fish out of? Galveston, POC, etc. Just curious.

Also, regarding tackle. I use a Penn Mariner (solid fiberglass blank) Stand up rod & a Penn Special Senator HL 6/0 Reel. It's spooled with 80lb Suffix Tritanium clear line. Penn doesn't make this reel anymore because of cost. The reel was made with an Aluminium frame. Now they are made with graphite.

This setup has handled AJ's, kings, sharks, etc pretty well over the past. A lot of people think that it's overkill but I like the heavy tackle.

Lumberjack93


----------



## Tex_ (May 23, 2004)

I fish out of any port I can get a ride out of. I'm closest to Freeport but was fishing out of Port A last weekend. I fish POC during the extraviganza, and Matagorda when I can catch a ride from there. I fish Venice once a year usually and am taking a 4 day trip out of Orange Beach, Alabama in September. Basically, I fish the Gulf.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Rent vrs. Own????*

Your like me, you take what you can get. I don't own a boat yet so I fish mainly party boats and charters. I had a bass boat in college and man were those the days.

Question? How in the heck could I afford a bass boat then and can't afford an offshore boat now???? ;-) I guess it's called marriage, 2 kids and a mortgage!

I keep promising my kids that one day we will own an offshore boat. However, where I live (Brenham, TX) I think that I'll keep doing the charters and party boats. I have always heard that women and boats are cheaper to rent than to own ;-) Plus, when I leave the dock I leave it all behind me.

No boat to clean up and tow back home. No repairs. No electronics to replace. No GPS maps or hot maps to buy. No monthly boat note. No boat insurance to pay for. No cracked transom. No leaks to deal with. No barnacles to have scraped off in dry storage. No painting. No currosion to deal with. No dead batteries or batteries to replace. No power packs to replace. No mechanics to pay. No boat slip fees. No fuel to buy. No tires to replace. No spun props. No lower unit lost to a log while rounding the jetties. No trailer bearings to replace. No breaking down on Loop 610 with a flat tire ;-) No rapid depreciation of my investment. *I just pay my 200.00 and go fishing!*

*BTW, I commend all of you boat owners out there!!! You deserve a gold star and a little more $$$$ from all of your new found buddies that go fishing with you.*

Hope the weather is nice on Sat & Sun.

Good luck to all you guys that fish this weekend.

Lumberjack93


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Tex_ said:


> I fish out of any port I can get a ride out of. I'm closest to Freeport but was fishing out of Port A last weekend. I fish POC during the extraviganza, and Matagorda when I can catch a ride from there. I fish Venice once a year usually and am taking a 4 day trip out of Orange Beach, Alabama in September. Basically, I fish the Gulf.


Say, when are you going out again?

Lumberjack93


----------



## phattuna (Jun 20, 2004)

Tom Hilton said:


> Howdy,
> We like to keep a designated pole handy for releasing snapper. Take about 8" of some heavy wire (such as from a coat hanger), attach thru the eye of a 16 oz. weight, and bend it back 2" from the tag end. Tie your line to the wire at the point where the wire is bent. When you have a snapper that you want to release, stick the 2" end of the wire thru the top lip from the top side. Send him down to the bottom and jerk up, releasing the fish from the wire in a pressurized environment. I feel anytime you invade the body cavity with pointed objects, it can't be that beneficial for the fish, plus this also helps prevent feeding the snapper to the porpoises once released.
> All the best,
> Tom


I have to agree with the porpoises comment. Porpoises show up all the time. It seems that we have trained porpoises to find an easy meal by just following a snapper fisherman.


----------

